

Ask HN: Should I leave U of Phoenix MBA on my resume - jzf

as the title reads. I later got another post graduate degree from a much more prestigious school. The U of Phoenix looks like a huge eyesore in my history.
======
Jeremy1026
I'd put down everything you have if you are <30\. 30+ I'd only bother putting
my most recent degree, as at that point workplace experience is more important
to include than education as it is more relevant to who you are as an
employee/worker.

------
artax77
i've done a fair amount of hiring and working with recruiters...i'd remove it.

my main concern would be that multiple post-grad degrees could set off the
"overqualified, will want too much money, unfocused" alarms when sifting
through dozens if not hundreds of resumes and prevent you from getting in face
to face. good luck.

